# What are you guys using for a fly tying table?



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Several years ago my brother-in-law said he gave me a tying kit. Well, I never could find it, so I always accused him of never giving it to me. Well, while preparing to evacuate, guess what I found?  A full Orvis kit. All the goodies. (And yes I apologized to him LOL) 

I really don't have a place to leave the vice and all permanently setup. What do you guys do? I can already see my wife frowing on me using the kitchen table  Obviously good lighting must be important, especially with my 45 year old eyes. Something I could fold up and store with everything in it would be ideal I guess.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

just about anything will work. I have a fly tying table from cabellas but, it isn't any better than what I was using before. there are only a few things you need. 

1 a place to put good lighting.
2 a place to put your Vice. I use a heavy base plate so, don't use a clamp most of the time.
3 a place to store stuff. you just need some drawers of some kind. I use a small fileing cabnet.
4 it is nice to have a place to put a book or laptop with photo's.
5 you need a trashcan close. I have a small one under my vise and a big one on the floor.
6 a dog to sit under your dest while you tie and, wait for you to drop something, so she can chase it!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I'm one of those short attention span types. I would really like something I could leave set up all the time. If I have to drag everything out, it just ain't going to happen. All this and have to keep the wife happy too,


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Oasis laptop bench. Google them. If you have the time, you could make your own, but the Oasis fly tying benches are a pretty easy, always together way to facilitate tying a few flies on the couch when you have a few minutes.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

here is the one I have


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

*portable fly tieing table*

I use a wooden TV table from Target. They cost ~$20 and work fine. I just clamp the vise to the side and start tieing. I ussually do it in front of the TV in the living room. But you do have to vaccum up the hair afterwards. And it stows away very easily.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

anywhere i can attach my vise is my fly tying station... but i do have an old sewing desk (not the kind that the machine fits in) that i use... works perfect and has a few small drawers for stuff..... 

i use a lamp with a flexible snake type mount, so i can move it around if needed...


also i would reccomend a piece of light gray or white (some like aqua blue) card stock that you can put behind your fly vise, so when looking at a fly, you don't have the distraction to your eyes of the messy fly table....

also, a nice little wood block cut out so that your sally hansens hard as nails (what i use) or other head cement bottle won't spill... cuz it will.... like left says, there has been more head cement spilled on fly tables than has EVER been put on flies....

buy an extra bobbin every time you buy a different color... makes it so easy.....


a few of my simple flies....


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I just have a folding table from Wally world setup in the game room. Drives my wife crazy. She keeps threatening to have one built for me.

I figure eventually I'll get a world class fly tying desk and it will be her doing. LOL!

Seriously, any stable surface will work.


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

i bought a fly tying kit from Cabelas about three years ago. I gave it a shot and tried to tie some dry flies. The instruction book was terrible. Last week I went to the attic and pulled it out. Then I used those fly tying instructions in the Texas Saltwater Fisherman and did a few Clauser Minnows. I'm starting to get the hang of it. I just use an old desk and it works fine. I might need to get a nice drawer for the materials and a better lamp, but its ok.


----------

